# PE - Electrical Power Exam Prep



## AGT10 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

I was wondering if anyone on this forum had any feedback on the Georgia Tech PE - Electrical Power review course. This online course is a pre-recorded version of the in-class lectures.

http://www.pe.gatech.edu/courses/electrica...am-power-option

Any suggestions on other good prep courses?


----------



## AGT10 (Feb 16, 2010)

AGT10 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I was wondering if anyone on this forum had any feedback on the Georgia Tech PE - Electrical Power review course. This online course is a pre-recorded version of the in-class lectures.
> 
> http://www.pe.gatech.edu/courses/electrica...am-power-option
> ...



Does anyone have any experience with the MGI prep for Electrical Power PE?

http://www.mgi.org/PROFESSIONAL_ENGINEEREXAM.SHTML


----------



## lundoc (Feb 16, 2010)

I am currently taking the GA Tech online course and so far I think it has been very helpful.


----------



## AGT10 (Feb 16, 2010)

lundoc said:


> I am currently taking the GA Tech online course and so far I think it has been very helpful.


How long is each lecture? Is the lecture based on any specific books or is it more like a topic by topic refresher course?

Thanks


----------



## KEG (Feb 16, 2010)

AGT10 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I was wondering if anyone on this forum had any feedback on the Georgia Tech PE - Electrical Power review course. This online course is a pre-recorded version of the in-class lectures.
> 
> http://www.pe.gatech.edu/courses/electrica...am-power-option
> ...


I highly recommend the GA Tech course. I took the class back in '04 (traveled to Atl. every Saturday for 8 weeks), then the state board denied my experience. Once I finally got approved to take the exam, I managed to fail three times. My 4th and final try was April '09, when the new Power format was introduced. I took the online GT review course since it was my last shot and it really helped me keep my studying on track and I firmly believe it was one of the reasons I passed.

They have a notebook with detailed problems and a copy of the NCEES practice test is included (or at least it was when I took it).


----------



## lundoc (Feb 17, 2010)

The course comes with the practice test as stated above and is a refresher course not necessarily based on any particular book. The instructor lists references. I graduated from Southern Poly in Marietta, GA with EET (Technology degree). There were very few power instructors there. They pushed digital and communication. I took the PE power one time and failed miserably. So far this course is really tying up the loose ends. I think the course is way too expensive, but I will get reimbursed when I pass. I will certainly recommend the class after I pass in April!


----------

